# 2.5 week Old Chick that bites?



## MichiganJay (Apr 18, 2013)

Today one of our 2.5 week old chick escaped and I had to catch it. It was really excited and scared when I finally caught it and the little bugger turned its head around and bit my finger. 

Is this usual? None of the older chicks have ever bit? It seems to be growing faster than the others it's same age, they are straight run easter eggers.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I have one feisty girl that nips me every now and then. She has done it since I got her in March. Temperamental little thing!!


----------

